# Jeff perry for Congress (Delahunt's MA 10th district)



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Didn't see anything on this posted.

Jeff is running for the seat Bell Delahunt is vacating. Jeff is currently serving his fourth term as the State Representative for the 5th Barnstable District and is the Ranking Member of the Committees on Education and Public Safety & Homeland Security. He also serves as a member on the House Ways and Means Committee and the Committee on State Administration.

Jeff has strong conservative views (see the issues webpage at the link below). Jeff's amendment to ban the spending of Massachusett's public funds on adult illegal immigrants (except emergency services) just barely failed in the house.

Jeff is an Adjunct Professor at Cape Cod Community College in West Barnstable teaching courses in Criminal Evidence.

Jeff is a graduate of the Plymouth Police Academy and served as a Wareham police officer/sergeant for eight years and in the Massachusetts National guard.

We need someone like him representing us in Washington.

There is a Rooftop Cocktail Reception at Alba for Jeff Perry, candidate for U.S. Congress in the 10th Congressional District:

Monday May 24, 2010 - 7 to 9 p.m.

at Alba's, 1486 Hancock St., Quincy

Special guest at this reception will be WRKO radio host Todd Feinburg.

Link to his website:

Jeff Perry for Congress | A Fresh, Dynamic, and Effective New Voice in Washington


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Perry's police actions criticized*

A retired Wareham police captain said he was kept in the dark about a strip search performed by one of the department's officers until he was alerted to it by an officer in Bourne.

Paul Cardalino, who lives in Bourne, said in a telephone interview yesterday he should have heard from then-Sgt. Jeffrey Perry immediately and reports should have been written that night, but neither was done.

Instead, Cardalino recalls hearing about the New Year's Eve 1992 strip search of a 16-year-old girl the next day from Bourne police officer Kevin McMahon.

Perry's police actions criticized | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Its too bad this has come to light again, Perry seems like the obvious choice in the race and appears to have done nothing wrong. Cardalino is a character, he enjoys stirring it up.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Testimony contradicts House candidate*

Testimony from witnesses and police officials directly contradicts 
recent statements by Republican congressional candidate 
Jeffrey D. Perry about his actions as a Wareham police sergeant 
in the early 1990s, when a subordinate officer illegally strip-searched two teenage girls.

(By Donovan Slack, Globe Staff)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

As I stated in the MC 2.0 Perry thread, I have some reservations about him as a candidate, though most likely he'll end up winning my support over Hollywood Joe and DA Keating.

I do like the way he campaigns. I had the pleasure to met Jeff at one of his events and he didn't leave until he spoke to everyone, and he seems to run a clean race so far, not even mentioning any of his opponents in any of the appearnces I've seen. Plus, he's always appeared to be in support of Quinn from the past comments I've seen.

Still, the searching issue causes me to have some reservations, paticularly because I think there is a legitimate question of his lack of expediancy in taking action. Nonetheless, I think he'd do the best job of anyone is his field of candidates.

Btw, this just posted on youtube...his speech at a GOAL event....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VHfQPziXeM"]YouTube- Candidate for U.S. Congress Jeff Perry speaks at GOAL Banque[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ex-chief doubted candidate's honesty*

*Questions on Perry were raised in police strip-search case*










*RECORD UNDER SCRUTINY*
State Representative Jeff Perry has blamed a poor memory for his inconsistent statements.

By Donovan Slack

Globe Staff / August 17, 2010

Congressional candidate Jeffrey D. Perry, a former officer in the Wareham Police Department, was reprimanded by supervisors for being untruthful and was passed over for promotion because of it, according to sworn testimony of the police chief at the time.

The chief, Thomas A. Joyce, testified in civil lawsuitsthat he gave Perry a written reprimand after Perry broke a radar gun and failed to tell the "whole truth'' about how it happened. Joyce also said that Perry played what was called "the old red light game,'' in which Perry purposely tripped a red light to catch drivers going through it, "creating motor vehicle violations,'' according to the testimony, which was obtained by the Globe.

When Perry was in line to be promoted from patrol officer to sergeant in 1989 or 1990, Joyce chose someone lower on the list who had more experience and whom Joyce said he trusted more. "Perry had not been 100 percent truthful to me in the past,'' Joyce testified.

Full Story:
Ex-chief doubted candidate's honesty - The Boston Globe


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Jeffrey Perry: 'I made mistakes' as officer*

NEWTON - A Republican candidate for the state's 10th Congressional District defended his record yesterday as a former Wareham police officer, even as he acknowledged having made some mistakes during his time in uniform.

State Rep. Jeffrey Perry came under criticism from fellow Republican and former state Treasurer Joseph Malone during a debate televised on NECN. Malone cited reports in The Boston Globe, accusing Perry of "doublespeak" and saying he has not been forthcoming with voters.

Those reports include allegations made during testimony in a civil lawsuit from a former Wareham police chief that Perry had failed to tell the truth about how he broke a radar gun and that he had deliberately triggered red lights to ticket drivers.

Jeffrey Perry: 'I made mistakes' as officer | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Jeff Perry 'proud' despite work on bogus degree*

Republican congressional hopeful Jeff Perry said he's "proud" of his academic record even though he was conned out of thousands of dollars by a fake college that issued him a bogus bachelor's degree.

"I went to night school for 15 or 20 years. I'm really proud of that," Perry (R-Sandwich) told the Herald. "It hurts a little bit that people . . . try to diminish my educational accomplishments."

Perry, who's running for the seat being vacated by U.S. Rep. Bill Delahunt (D-Quincy), has come under fire for receiving a degree from Columbia State University, an online diploma mill that was shut down for fraud. In a sit-down with the Herald editorial board yesterday, Perry said he pulled the bogus degree off his resume as soon as he found out the school was phony.

Jeff Perry proud despite work on bogus degree - BostonHerald.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Jeff Perry 'proud' despite work on bogus degree*

He's gonna have to explain these police issues eventually, and this new news certainly isn't going to help him get away from the other issue about the illegal strip searches. The diploma thing is a red herring; he has a Curry bachelors anyways.

The good thing is I see Perry signs all over the south shore, and they vastly outnumber any candidate's support as far as I can see.

Hollywood Joe is dead man walking as Perry has a lock on the primary. The general election is less certain. I was favoring him by 4-7 points in the general, though this new news isn't good politically.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*House hopeful Jeff Perry calls Sarah Palin an 'entertainer'*

NEWTON - The Republican vying for the only open congressional seat in Massachusetts says former vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin is "an entertainer" and he would decline any offer from her to campaign on his behalf.

State Rep. Jeffrey Perry told New England Cable News in an interview Tuesday that while Palin might represent the Tea Party nationally, she does not speak for the Tea Party movement in the 10th District.

Perry said if Palin called and offered to campaign for him in the district, he would say no.

House hopeful Jeff Perry calls Sarah Palin an "entertainer"- BostonHerald.com


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeff Perry Advances to Top Level of Young Guns Program

News - Jeff Perry Advances to Top Level of Young Guns Program

Sep 23, 2010

Jeff Perry Advances to Top Level of Young Guns Program
Massachusetts Republican Reaches 'Young Gun' Status with Clear Path to Victory

Washington- The National Republican Congressional Committee (NRCC) announced today that Jeff Perry (MA-10) has reached 'Young Gun' status, the premiere level of its three-tiered Young Guns program. By advancing to the program's top tier, Perry has proven his ability to build a winning campaign and achieve substantial fundraising goals.

"Jeff Perry has proven that he's ready to take on his partisan challenger, who would quickly fall in line with his Washington leaders' failed agenda of job-killing policies and reckless spending," said NRCC Chairman Pete Sessions (R-TX). "Jeff's campaign is a symbol of the growing momentum behind Republican candidates across the country, even in blue states like Massachusetts. As Democrats and their party bosses continue to force their big-government, big-spending policies onto the backs of hard-working families, leaders like Jeff Perry will continue to present a clear alternative to a Democrat majority that unapologetically spends too much, borrows too much and taxes too much."

Jeff Perry is proudly serving his fourth term as a Massachusetts State Representative for the Fifth Barnstable District, where he served alongside his friend and now United States Senator Scott Brown. In addition to representing the Fifth Barnstable District, Perry is a partner at the law firm of Flannigan and Perry P.C., having earned his Juris Doctorate Degree from the New England School of Law where he was presented with the prestigious Dean Timothy J.Cronin, Jr. Award for his outstanding public service. In addition to his work as an attorney and public servant, Perry teaches at Cape Cod Community College.

Originally founded in the 2007-2008 election cycle by Reps. Eric Cantor (R-VA), Kevin McCarthy (R-CA) and Paul Ryan (R-WI) as a member-driven organization, the Young Guns program has become an official NRCC effort dedicated to electing open-seat and challenger candidates nationwide. Reps. Cantor, McCarthy and Ryan remain actively involved in Young Guns, working together to recruit and prime conservative leaders for victory.

Now that Jeff Perry has completed the Young Guns' benchmarks to place him on the road to victory, he is ready to take on his Democrat opponent in November.

For more information, click here.
###


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Perry on Jay Severin:
http://media.969bostontalks.com/Podcasts/1467/Jay_Podcast_-_Jeff_Perry102510.mp3


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Boston Herald Endorses Jeff Perry For Congress

Fresh faces for Congress - BostonHerald.com



> One of the easier choices is for the open seat in the 10th Congressional District. There Republican Jeff Perry of Sandwich, a four-term member of the Massachusetts House and a lawyer, will be a reliable fiscal conservative, pledged to vote to extend the Bush-era tax cuts.
> 
> During the campaign Perry has also been dogged by two-decade-old allegations about what he may or may not have seen or heard as a Wareham police officer one night. That this has even become an issue is indicative of the desperation of Democrats to hold the seat.


---------- Post added at 09:29 ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 ----------

Perry Endorsed by State Police Groups

Jeff Perry Endorsed by State Police Groups | Jeff Perry for Congress



> SANDWICH - Jeff Perry, candidate for Congress in the 10th Congressional District, has received endorsements from two state law enforcement groups.
> 
> The State Police Association of Massachusetts and the Massachusetts State Police Commissioned Officers Association have officially thrown their support behind Perry's candidacy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support!

Jeff is a great guy and will make a great Rep.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

It seems like every day there's a new glossy mailer fron Keating or the DCC in my mailbox. Seriously, the shit is taking up too much room in my trash can.


----------

